# Democrats Abroad: FATCA and Renunciation Research



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Hopefully I'm not duplicating something that has already been posted, but I just came across this Democrats Abroad December 2014 Update: FATCA Facts Updated and Citizenship Renunciation Research.


----------

